
To stop a tech apocalypse we need ethics and the arts - jrepinc
https://theconversation.com/to-stop-a-tech-apocalypse-we-need-ethics-and-the-arts-128235
======
nabla9
I understand how some humanities or social science are important to solve
these issues.

But why the arts are always thrown into the mix? Is it just a figure of
speech? Does the 'arts' means something specific? Maybe some great novel or
movie is going to fix the issues?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_arts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_arts)

